# Border Crossing for new 180 day FMM near Tulum



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the closest border crossing near Tulum to leave the country in order to obtain a new 180 day FMM? Is it best to do the Belize water taxi? Looking for any advice possible...
I also do NOT drive at all...I heard that riding a bus sometime you get hit with bogus exit taxes....just looking for real advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

LydiaK said:


> Can anyone recommend the closest border crossing near Tulum to leave the country in order to obtain a new 180 day FMM? Is it best to do the Belize water taxi? Looking for any advice possible...
> I also do NOT drive at all...I heard that riding a bus sometime you get hit with bogus exit taxes....just looking for real advice. Thanks in advance.


ADO runs a bus from Cancun to Belize City. 

If you paid for your current FMM, you do not have to pay when you leave Mexico. There is no exit tax, only the fee from the FMM.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

You do not have to use the water taxi from Chetumal. You can take an ADO express bus right into Belize. However, if you do not want to go to Belize City, you can just take an ADO bus to Chetumal and catch a bus to Corozal at the ADO terminal and travel further, if you would like. The bus will wait for you to go through both borders.


Here's some more info regarding the express bus to Belize City:

In September 2011, the Mexican bus company ADO began two new daily services to Belize City – one from Cancun and one from Merida. The ADO buses are first class with 44 comfortable seats, video, toilet and air conditioning that seems to have only two settings, off and freeze, so dress warmly. In Belize City, buses arrive at and depart from the Belize City bus terminal (commonly known as Novelo’s) located on West Collet Canal. These buses do not go to Chetumal in either direction. The bus runs shall not affect the services provided by Belizean transport providers.

On the Cancun route, stops include Playa del Carmen, Tulum, Corozal and Orange Walk, but passengers are not allowed to use these buses to travel within Belize, for example, to travel from Belize City to Corozal. Passengers can board the buses at Orange Walk and Corozal only if their final destinations are in Mexico. On the Belize City to Cancun route, the bus stops at the Cancun airport.

On the Merida route, also known as the Hospital route, stops include the most important hospitals in Merida.

Cancun to Belize City
Departs from Cancun bus terminal daily at 10:15 pm; from Playa del Carmen at 11:40 pm; from Tulum at 12:45 am.
Fares to BC: MX$492 from Cancun; MX$456 from Playa; MX$396 from Tulum.
Trip time: 8:10 hours.

Belize City to Cancun
Departs from BC bus terminal daily at 7:30 pm; stops at Orange Walk (9:00 pm), Corozal (10:00 pm), Tulum (4:00 am), Playa del Carmen (5:00 am) and Cancun Airport (6:30 am). Arrives at Cancun bus terminal at 7:00 am.
Fares: BZ$55.00 to Tulum; BZ$63.00 to Playa del Carmen; BZ$79.00 to Cancun (one way).

Merida to Belize City
Departs from Merida bus terminal daily at 9:00 pm.
Fare to BC: MX$492
Trip time: 8:30 hours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Air Cubana from Cancun to Havana, 1 hour 25 minute flight, US$282 roundtrip. Leave on a Friday afternoon, return on Sunday afternoon. Less than half the trip time to Belize including airport check-in time, and a lot more interesting.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Air Cubana from Cancun to Havana, 1 hour 25 minute flight, US$282 roundtrip. Leave on a Friday afternoon, return on Sunday afternoon. Less than half the trip time to Belize including airport check-in time, and a lot more interesting.


How cool can you get?

:clap2:


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but would my passport get stamped? Unfortunately us citizens can get fined...although I know friends that have gone...Cuba would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

A small piece of paper is stamped and placed inside the passport, to be returned on exit from the country (as long as you tell the migracion guy not to stamp your passport, por favor).


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

True, it is a sticky note that is put inside your passport instead of stamping your actual passport.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dang it. I am now unreasonably excited at the thought of finally seeing Cuba.


----------



## LydiaK (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow...hmmm Belize or Cuba ....=awesome!  thanks for all the help!


----------



## Lann1011 (Feb 11, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Air Cubana from Cancun to Havana, 1 hour 25 minute flight, US$282 roundtrip. Leave on a Friday afternoon, return on Sunday afternoon. Less than half the trip time to Belize including airport check-in time, and a lot more interesting.



What a great idea... they have good prices on Bed and Beakfasts there when I checked.. and so many cool things to see...


----------

